# NEW ITP's



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone running these yet?.



http://www.itptires.com/newproducts.html


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like a bfg all terain that threw up. Lol


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Looks like a bfg all terain that threw up. Lol



hahahahaha, almost spit my rum on the computer screen


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

What in Gods name are those things? The Bat-mo-tire? The dog bone lug design? 

On a serious note what kinda tire is it? All terrain I hope. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

ITP Black Water's. Pretty sure those are considered an A/T tire.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

TheMudEnthusiast said:


> ITP Black Water's. Pretty sure those are considered an A/T tire.


 
Yeah..what I call "Pad-type" like their BajaCross. Useless in soft stuff, OK on harder.


----------

